# Douglas B-18A Bolo



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 15, 2014)

That is one _ugly_ aeroplane... The DC-3 looks so majestic, even sitting stationary, but they managed to turn it into _that_?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2014)

I liked how the turret popped out. I prefer the rounded nose version vs. the shark nose.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2014)

What? The shark nose is way cooler my brother from another mother!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)

For me this plane is in the "friend zone". Somehow in some angles, I can like it but i will never love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2014)

Hahahaha


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2014)

Digby. I like this view of it but nope.... still in the friend zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 18, 2014)

It's funny, when the Canadians got them due to the laws at the time they had to be rolled across the boarder.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2014)

and that it is is the fastest they ever went...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lets have a 3 some

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2015)

The best view i have ever seen of this friend with absolutely no benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2015)

But I love the art work on the front!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 4, 2015)

Imagine if we had to go to war in that?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Imagine if we had to go to war in that?


We did!

The first U.S. U-boat kill of the war was by a B-18 that took out U-654 on 22 August 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2015)

51st Coast Artillery Bombers Guns at Review in Puerto Rico

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## M-62A3 (Jan 15, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> We did!
> 
> The first U.S. U-boat kill of the war was by a B-18 that took out U-654 on 22 August 1942



Whilst I would wish to pay tribute to the important contribution of the B-18As B-18Bs and their crews to the war against the U-boats in the Caribbean the above statement is not correct.

Two U-boats were confirmed sunk by U.S. Navy Lockheed PBOs (Hudsons) of VP-82 operating out of Argentia, Newfoundland during March 1942.
Ensign William Tepuni and crew in PBO 82-P-8 found and sunk U656 with depth charges on 1st March. Chief Aviation Machinist's Mate Donald Mason and his crew in PBO 82-P-9 found and sank U-503 with Mk.17 depth charges on 15th March.

Ensign Tepuni's attack is considered the first confirmed sinking of a U-boat by any of the armed forces of the United States.

It should also be appreciated that the B-18Bs that entered service in the Caribbean in late 1942 were equipped with most advanced ASV radar then available. The Caribbean Sea, across which Allied cnvoyss carried much of the oil and bauxite ore needed for the war effort, was a successful hunting ground for the U-boats. The combined efforts of the USAAF, the US Navy and Coast Guard, the Royal Navy and the RAF eventually made this an unsafe area for the U-boats to operate in.

RAF Hudson of No.53 Squadron operated out of Trinidad from August to November 1942. The USAAF B-18Bs which began operating in the Caribbean about the time No.53 returned to the UK were equipped with SCR-517 centimetric search radar. This was an important improvement on the ASV.II radar fitted to the RAF Hudsons. The German Navy were already developed counter-measures to ASV.II. The B-18Bs succeeded in sinking two U-boats in this theatre of operations, but their presence must have undermined the U-boat captain's abilities to strike at more convoys.
M-62A3


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)

Packin' some steel... some 75mm of it to blast out of the friend zone

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2015)

Wright Field, 1939


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 15, 2015)

I have seen that picture before and have always wondered if they finished the modification. Does anyone know? Does anyone have a picture of it completed?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have seen that picture before and have always wondered if they finished the modification. Does anyone know? Does anyone have a picture of it completed?


You might be interested to know that Popular Mechanics had a good article about flying Artillery in their February 1944 issue. The article was called "Flying Big Gun" (page 105) and covered the history of mounting artillery pieces in aircraft. The article does cover the B-18 project and I'll post that part of the article here:



> - from page 108:
> Shortly before 1939, first tests were made with an old-style French 75 under the direction of Captain (now Colonel) Horace A. Quinn, who was put in charge of the project as Chief of the Aircraft Armament Development Section of the Technical Division, Ordnance, under Colonel (now Major General) G. M. Barnes. The gun was mounted in the fuselage of a junked B-18 bomber and fired on the ground to test the reaction of the fuselage to the shock of such an explosion. These early tests were successful, considering the crude equipment.
> 
> Encouraged, but still cautious, the Ordnance men next obtained flyable models of the B-18 through the co-operation of the Air Forces, and went ahead with the most dangerous part of the experiment - flight-testing and firing the old cannon.
> ...



*whew* lots of typing, but it's a great (and informative) article

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 16, 2015)

This is from Douglas B-18 Bolo by William Wolf, pages 52/53:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks gents! But still no picture. Just read there was one in Vol. 1 of the Putnam book, BUT the cannon installation is covered!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2015)

It's the Jimmy Durante of the bomber fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Jimmy Durante with cold feet. This B-18A, serial number 37-557, was photographed in Canada, most likely in late 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2015)

I did it...i finally found a view i really like concerning this bird

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2015)

Brilliant!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 22, 2015)

I swear that women were shaped different back then


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2015)

Does anyone have a photo of a B-18 with a "MAD" boom? I've seen only one photo and a graphic of this.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2015)

See post 30.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2015)

I believe PIMA'S Bolo is set up like that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> See post 30.



Yep - that's the only photo I've ever seen of a B-18 with a MAD boom. I'd like to see how it was fitted to the tail.

PS - great pics! Your contributions are appreciated!!!


----------



## at6 (Jan 23, 2015)

Castle Air Museum in Atwater has a B-18 on display.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2015)

The notched B-10, this was the 2nd and final setup as a tow target aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 24, 2015)

So that's what that is, huh? What about that "fence" above the engine necelle?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2015)

B-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> So that's what that is, huh? What about that "fence" above the engine necelle?



That came about due to the glare from the exhaust pipes. Technical Order 01-35B-14 dated November 12 1936 was issued for "Martin - Installation of Exhaust Anti-Glare Shields". It was not mandatory and was up to the Unit Commander if they were to be installed or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 25, 2015)

Damn straight that IS your plane son!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2015)

Just an observation, but shouldn't these Martin B-10 photos be in the Martin B-10/B-12/B-14 photo thread?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 26, 2015)

Picky, picky.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 26, 2015)

lol...yeah, that's me!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I swear that women were shaped different back then



nope they look the same.... nsfw: WW2 Original Photo Pin Up Girl Vintage WWII | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2015)

Pre WWII Hickam Field Hawaii Army Air Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Rapid City Army Air Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)

B-10


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (Feb 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice fellas!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2015)

9th Bombardment, Oct. 1939






August, 1939






No date

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 13, 2015)

Unless I miss my guess that Bolo is above the 1939/40 New York Worlds Fair. You can see the Trylon and Perisphere quit clearly and LaGuardia airport is in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2015)

I think you're right...that World's Fair had very distinctive buildings.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2015)

B10-B

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2015)

B-18

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 3, 2015)

Digby

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 4, 2015)

Index of /aww2/_photo_aircraft/f_usa/Douglas B-18 Bolo/


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2015)

Douglas B-18 crash landed at Buckly Bombing Range in Colorado c. 1939

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2015)

Great interior shots! Do you know where inside the second of the two were taken? Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hickam Field 22-05-43

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Kodak dupe slide Douglas B-18A US Army Air Corp, 14 Sep 1939 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2019)

1940 USAAF Director of Flying Kelly Field in B-18 Bolo Bomber Orig News Photo #2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

1937 Cleveland Air Race

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 28, 2019)

B-18A of 27th Reconnaissance Squadron buzzing the USAT American Legion at sea in the Atlantic 26 December 1940 
Douglas B-18 Bolo bomber | World War Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 28, 2019)

B-18 Bolo's fuselage windows 
Boeing Images - Search Result

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Early WWII Photo Douglas B-18 Medium Bomber Close Up View | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

7th Bomb Group B-18 Bolo Over San Francisco 1938 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

7th Bomb Group B-18 Bolo Formation Over California 1938 II | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Douglas B-18 Bolo Bombers at March Field, California '41 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Douglas B-18 Bolo Bombers over Floyd Bennett Field '40 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Douglas B-18 Bolo Bombers over San Juan, Puerto Rico | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

Beauty


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS B-18 BOLO 3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

VTG Pre-WWII 1941 PHOTO Army Air Corps "Two B-18S BOMBERS" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2020)

RARE 1940 Pre WWII US Army Prototype PHOTO~"TRAINING for B-18A Bomber COCKPIT~ | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Military Arircraft/Plane USAAF B-18 39-0025 Jun 1981 #P358 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

239 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - B-18 Bolo N52056 TANKER B20 Greybull 1974 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

Original 35mm Slide Military Arircraft/Plane B-18 N66267 Jan 1985 #P357 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2020)

Damn! Never knew it had this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 21, 2020)

Douglas B-18 Bolo Interior Pictures in Color

All 3 above pictures from this website.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2020)

Org. Photo: B-18 Bolo Bomber Being Refueled on Airfield by Tanker Truck; 1940!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2020)

Good shots, gents


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 29, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> That is one _ugly_ aeroplane... The DC-3 looks so majestic, even sitting stationary, but they managed to turn it into _that_?


I know, really? While it was actually based on the DC-*2*, it still had cleaner lines than the B-18. It like they clunkified it in every imaginable way.



johnbr said:


> B-18 Bolo's fuselage windows
> Boeing Images - Search Result


At least the first and second image had some changes made to the nose...


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 12, 2020)

WORLD WAR II ORIG Photo of Douglas B-18 Bolo Bomber at Aerial Bombardiers School | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 6, 2020)

WW2 ART PHOTOGRAPH ARMY AIR CORPS RANDOLPH FIELD TEXAS AIRPLANE SIGNAL FIELD | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2020)

WWII 1940s USAAF Airplane Photo Aircrafts row of Douglas B-18 Bolo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

WW2 negative WWII original #128 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - B-24 "Flying Box Car Taken While In The 12th Bomb Squadron" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2021)

WWII US GI Photo - Close Up View Of 12th Bomb Squadron B-24 Nose - Large Photo | eBay

notice duct tape

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice "B-24s"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

1943 USAAF Big Spring or Childress, TX AF airplane Photo #7 B-18 Shark Teeth | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 28, 2021)

1943 USAAF Big Spring or Childress, TX Army Air Field airplane Photo #3 B-18 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 28, 2021)

Perfect profile for a shark mouth.


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 28, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Perfect profile for a shark mouth.


"Sachamaut"!!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2021)

12 VINTAGE WORLD WAR TWO ASSOCIATED PRESS AIRPLANE PHOTOGRAPHS - WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> 12 VINTAGE WORLD WAR TWO ASSOCIATED PRESS AIRPLANE PHOTOGRAPHS - WWII | eBay
> 
> View attachment 626654


I just noticed 2 of the crew have their guns drawn, maybe protecting the bomb sight?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2021)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I just noticed 2 of the crew have their guns drawn, maybe protecting the bomb sight?


Sharp. i did not notice. Would that be practise?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Sharp. i did not notice. Would that be practise?


That's what I'm guessing. 45s no less!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2021)

Douglas B18 "Bolo" Bomber Photograph 25th Bombardment Group | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Douglas B18 "Bolo" Bomber Photograph 25th Bombardment Group at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





axe

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Douglas B-18 Bolo Medium Bomber Bolling Field Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Douglas B-18 Bolo Medium Bomber Bolling Field Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bolling Field

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 20, 2022)

1941 29th Bomb Group B-18A














Original 1941 29th Bomb Group B-18A Bomber Photo Lot (4) | eBay


Langley Air Base, Virginia. The photos above are of the actual photos for sale and are intended to help show condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 10, 2022)

Alaska















*WWII photo- US Navy Bomber plane on Airfield - ALASKA (82 7627)* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for *WWII photo- US Navy Bomber plane on Airfield - ALASKA (82 7627)* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Oct 25, 2022)

B-18 - US Air Services april 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 25, 2022)

Frog said:


> B-18 - US Air Services april 1942
> 
> View attachment 691774


I get a kick out of the Bolo. It beat out the Boeing 299.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2022)

nr 24














WW2 Photo Album Army Air Corps 1939 Hellzapoppin Squadron Nose Art FighterPlanes | eBay


<p>WW2 Photo Album. </p><p>35 photos. 18 of the photos are 8” by 11”’. Group photos show several people wearing hellzapoppin t-shirts. A few other group photos show men and women in bathing suits that may be from the cast of the movie. I haven’t researched to compare faces. The album is in...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Tuesday at 5:37 AM)

Air Corps Photo: B-18 Bomber on Snow Covered Tarmac, 1940/41 nr 42














Original Air Corps Photo: B-18 Bomber on Snow Covered Tarmac, 1940/41 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Air Corps Photo: B-18 Bomber on Snow Covered Tarmac, 1940/41 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Tuesday at 5:59 AM)




----------

